# Fahrtechniktraining OWL/ Sauerland/Nordhessen



## TIGERBEAT (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo, ich würde gerne ein Fahrtechniktraining machen. Besonders Interessiert mich Kurventechnik, Linienwahl auf dem Trail so wie das allgemeine Optimieren der Fahrtechnik.

Gibt es da in unserer Gegend noch etwas anderes als die Kurse im Bikepark Winterberg?

Ich fahre CC/MA und finde das sich gerade auf den wenigen Trails in den Rennen einiges an Zeit herausholen läßt. Bolzen auf gerader Strecke oder am Berg kann ja jeder mit Kraft und Kondition


----------



## gelöschter User (17. Mai 2012)

http://www.bikelounge.de
fällt mir spontan ein. kenne aber niemanden der bisher daran teilgenommen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (17. Mai 2012)

Schließ dich doch einfach hin und wieder mal ner Gruppe "Enduristen" an. Dann kommen die Skills irgendwann sozusagen von ganz allein.


----------



## slang (17. Mai 2012)

Pohli2606 schrieb:


> http://www.bikelounge.de
> fällt mir spontan ein. kenne aber niemanden der bisher daran teilgenommen hat.



Selbst habe ich keine Erfahrungen, habe aber bisher nur Gutes darüber gehört.


----------



## Jayesso (17. Mai 2012)

Pohli2606 schrieb:


> http://www.bikelounge.de
> fällt mir spontan ein. kenne aber niemanden der bisher daran teilgenommen hat.



ich habe beim advanced 1 kurs mitgemacht (dem ersten dieses jahres) und kann auch nur positives berichten. axel, der das bei mir gecoacht hat ist sehr nett. (nur das wetter hatte bei meinem kurs nicht so mitgespielt  )


----------



## Kash (17. Mai 2012)

Ich habe den Anfänger "Basic" Kurs bei Bikelounge gemacht. Das hat mir auch sehr viel gebracht. Er konnte ganz gut erklären, ist auf jeden gut eingegangen und hat das unterschiedliche Niveau der Gruppe gut zusammengebracht. Ich fand es auch kostenmäßig sehr gut. 

Die einzige Sache die ich etwas verwunderlich fand war, als er auf dem Weg zum Peter die Gruppe alleine hat weiter fahren lassen weil er da nen Singletrail nehmen wollte. Ich sag mal, hat ihm zwar keiner übel genommen, er hatte auch vorher gefragt ob man was dagegen hat. Aber imho sollte man in nem bezahlten Kurs sowas nicht machen. Des Weiteren wurde teilweise eine sehr langsame Teilnehmerin (die an dem Tag zum ersten mal auf ihrem MTB gefahren ist und überhaupt zum ersten Mal mit Schaltung) ein paar mal verloren ... d.h. wir sind leider zu weit vor gefahren, sie hatte sich verfahren, kam nicht hinterher usw.
Die meisten in der Gruppe waren ja Anfänger und Konditionell eher mies (mich eingeschlossen) aber sie war wirklich sehr sehr lahm ... 

Im Großen und Ganzen fand ich es aber sehr gut und den Axel auch sehr sympatisch. Ich werde irgendwann aufjedenfall die weiteren Kurse bei ihm machen, wenn ich denke das ich wieder so weit bin die nächste "Stufe" zu erreichen.


----------



## TIGERBEAT (17. Mai 2012)

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten. Bike Lounge werde ich mir mal anschauen.


----------



## DerBergschreck (18. Mai 2012)

TIGERBEAT schrieb:


> Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten. Bike Lounge werde ich mir mal anschauen.



Ich habe da Advanced I und II gemacht. War sehr empfehlenswert und ich profitiere auch jetzt nach über einem Jahr beim Herumprobieren an schwierigen Stellen noch davon Der Axel Brinkmann ist auch echt ein Netter!


----------



## Deleted 175627 (20. Mai 2012)

moin,mtb im teuto heist die veranstaltung vom sportbund,läuft einmal im jahr,geht über 4x2 st.und kostet 34 euro.gute anleitung in punkto fahrsicherheit bei kennenlernen schöner strecken im teuto rund um bielefeld.der preis spielt auch mit.


----------



## quantec (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich suche auch noch einen Kurs im Raum Paderborn. Kann mir da jemand etwas empfehlen?


----------



## TIGERBEAT (21. Dezember 2012)

Bike Lounge macht in Bielefeld und Horn z.b.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (21. Dezember 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Ich habe da Advanced I und II gemacht. War sehr empfehlenswert und ich profitiere auch jetzt nach über einem Jahr beim Herumprobieren an schwierigen Stellen noch davon Der Axel Brinkmann ist auch echt ein Netter!



Kann mich nur anschließen, hab vor zwei Jahren den Advance I bei Horn mitgemacht, nette Truppe!


----------



## kris. (21. Dezember 2012)

unser aller freund hannes kann da vielleicht auch helfen


----------



## Ulrich-40 (22. Dezember 2012)

Bikelounge kann ich dir empfehlen. Die Kurse in Horn hat der Axel nicht selbst gemacht, sondern sein Kumpel. Mach das, habe da mehrere Kurse gemacht. Sehr gut. Die Athmosphäre ist locker, das macht Spaß.


----------



## Wickedlite (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe den Kurs in Horn besucht ,war sehr gut.
Meine Frau hat nen Lady Kurs besucht und war sehr begeistert.



Etwas verbesserungswürdig wäre dir Kommunikation per email


----------

